

Are Quirky Developers Brilliant or Dangerous? - mkuhn
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3810466/Are-Quirky-Developers-Brilliant-or-Dangerous.htm

======
mkuhn
I though this would fit into the discussions on how to recognize good people
(engineers or business guys) that has been going on here in the last day(s).

I personally think it is important to have people who are able to think
outside of the box. But they also need to be able to integrate into a team and
work with others. Otherwise, in the long run, they will hurt the business...

------
herval
"The same developer who wasn’t quite the team player is now the one who
management elevates to the head of the pack."

actually what I see the most in EVERY company I ever worked on is quite the
contrary: the incompetent are the first to be promoted to heads of the pack...

------
cabalamat
Yes.

Less succinctly: potentially both.

